# Newbie - can you help with these results?



## tammybr (Jun 1, 2011)

I just received my lab results via fax from my dr. (I have a follow up appt next week). These are the results of my thyroid tests - can someone help me decipher what this means?

TPO is 188
T4 is 1.27
TSH is 1.500

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tammybr said:


> I just received my lab results via fax from my dr. (I have a follow up appt next week). These are the results of my thyroid tests - can someone help me decipher what this means?
> 
> TPO is 188
> T4 is 1.27
> ...


Hi there, tammybr and welcome!









TPO (antimicrosomal antibody) is suggestive of many things.

Please read.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

What brought you to the doctor? Do you think you have thyroid disease?

In the future, if you could be so kind, we need the ranges included w/the results as different labs use different ranges.

Most of us would say your TSH is a little high.

How are you feeling? Do you have symptoms you could list?


----------



## tammybr (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for the article. I did go in because I am just SO exhausted, legs swelling and hurting even if I sit for a little while, itchiness, etc.

Here are the ranges:

TPO is 188 range is 0-34
T4 is 1.27 range is 0.82-1.77
TSH is 1.500 range is 0.150 - 1.500

Hope this helps....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tammybr said:


> Thank you for the article. I did go in because I am just SO exhausted, legs swelling and hurting even if I sit for a little while, itchiness, etc.
> 
> Here are the ranges:
> 
> ...


Yeah; thank you for the ranges, they help! Your T4 is below the mid-range of 1.29 re the range given by your lab. And the TSH is at the top of the range.

Both these things do suggest hypothyroid.

We are lucky to get a lab that uses the range 0.3 to 3.0 for the TSH. That is awesome that your lab uses the above range for TSH. Most of us do in fact feel best @ 1.0 or lower.

Your symptoms appear to be hypo but not necessarily so. They can and do cross over.

When you have your follow-up, based on what the doctor purports, you may wish to ask for the following tests. Always see what the game plan is first. Hopefully the doc will want to order more tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

No sense repeating the TPO, of course and make sure you get FREE T4 and FREE T3 instead of the totals (T4 and T3) as the FREES are the unbound hormone available for cellular uptake.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid
http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

It would be wise to get a ferritin test also. Most of us with thyroid disease have low ferritin.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

There is little question but what something indeed is afoot.


----------



## tammybr (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm just noticing the other tests that were done - here they are:

Hgb A1c with eAG Estimation is 5.5 range 4.8-5.6
Eslim (? can't see it to well) is 111 mg/dl

T4 Free is 1.27 range is 0.82 - 1.77

TSH is 1.500 range is 0.150-1.500

C-Peptide Serum is 2.2 range is 1.1-4.4

Ferritin Serum is 131 range is 13-150

Triiodothyronine Free, Serum is 3.2 range is 2.0-1.1

Do these help you more? Is this still pointing to hypothyroidism?


----------



## tammybr (Jun 1, 2011)

Also what I didn't mention as well is that my mother had thyroid cancer at the age of about 32. Do you know if that is heriditary?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tammybr said:


> Also what I didn't mention as well is that my mother had thyroid cancer at the age of about 32. Do you know if that is heriditary?


Well............................my goodness. Autoimmune disease is genetic but I don't think cancer is in this case. I have heard of cancer being familial in that environment or other factor play a role.

And I do think that w/o proper medical intervention that yes, one can develop cancer of the thyroid.

Be sure to tell the doctor of your family history. It might be wise to get a sonogram at the very least of it.


----------

